# CRL Academy



## HappyBeast (May 22, 2019)

Anyone know what this is? Anyone heard of it? Is CRL having two pools of teams this year?


----------



## younothat (May 22, 2019)

Somebody making up names?

California Regional League (CRL) Premier League for the younger's for example 20 teams BU12 so yeah two pools 
https://www.californiaregionalleague.com/en/news/detail/254-id.209718027.html

For the olders besides CRL some teams can qualify for the national league
https://www.californiaregionalleague.com/en/about-us/national-league/ 

Qualified teams for that list:
https://www.usyouthsoccer.org/2019-20-national-league-qualifiers/


----------



## Toch (May 23, 2019)

CRL is crap


----------



## transplant (May 23, 2019)

Toch said:


> CRL is crap


How do you really feel?


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (May 23, 2019)

HappyBeast said:


> Anyone know what this is? Anyone heard of it? Is CRL having two pools of teams this year?


I believe the answer is yes.


----------



## Speed (May 23, 2019)

w


younothat said:


> Somebody making up names?
> 
> California Regional League (CRL) Premier League for the younger's for example 20 teams BU12 so yeah two pools
> https://www.californiaregionalleague.com/en/news/detail/254-id.209718027.html
> ...


why


----------



## Speed (May 23, 2019)

Speed said:


> w
> 
> why


oops wrong thread....


----------



## Speed (May 23, 2019)

Toch said:


> CRL is crap


why?


----------



## SoccerSway (May 23, 2019)

Toch said:


> CRL is crap


Let me guess, your team didn't make it? CRL is supposed to have the best teams from both CSL and SCDSL. What's your beef?


----------



## timbuck (May 23, 2019)

I thought that was National Cup?

Are we nearing a point where we'll see DA, ECNL and maybe 1 other league.  And everyone else goes back and plays rec soccer for $200 a year?


----------



## Toch (May 23, 2019)

SoccerSway said:


> Let me guess, your team didn't make it? CRL is supposed to have the best teams from both CSL and SCDSL. What's your beef?


It was better when it was FWRL .. CRL was good for a couple of years and then it went down hill.


----------



## Far Post (May 30, 2019)

CRL Academy is starting up this summer!  

https://www.californiaregionalleague.com/en/news/detail/254-id.209718028.html


----------



## pewpew (May 30, 2019)

Jersey is running out of space for all these patches. Everybody will have to switch to long sleeves.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (May 30, 2019)

pewpew said:


> Jersey is running out of space for all these patches. Everybody will have to switch to long sleeves.


Luckily my kids already wears long sleeves.


----------



## Mic Nificent (May 30, 2019)




----------



## ToonArmy (May 30, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> It’s for DPL teans.


I heard DPL teams will play in CRL in one way or another. Not sure if they play each other to see who qualifies or what.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 30, 2019)

ToonArmy said:


> I heard DPL teams will play in CRL in one way or another. Not sure if they play each other to see who qualifies or what.


Not sure either. The email is not clear.


----------



## G03_SD (May 30, 2019)

ToonArmy said:


> I heard DPL teams will play in CRL in one way or another. Not sure if they play each other to see who qualifies or what.


DPL teams are already in CRL. Does this mean they will have their own brackets in CRL so they can't be beaten by non DA clubs?


----------



## jpeter (May 30, 2019)

Has Cal South "jumped the shark" with this new naming?  I know the want to try to stay fresh but have the run out of ideas or something?

Regular CRL just not catchy enough anymore? Let's create a new "lite" division and call it something else where you no longer have to earn you way in but are gifted in based on club name.  Are they trying to copy ussda in that regard thus the naming? 

Don't see how another closed division helps or is really needed but have to fill up that Bakersfield or other complexs I guess so why not spend the $$ to play the same teams you would anyway at some far away places.


----------



## Kicker4Life (May 30, 2019)

G03_SD said:


> DPL teams are already in CRL. Does this mean they will have their own brackets in CRL so they can't be beaten by non DA clubs?


What DPL teams play in CRL?


----------



## G03_SD (May 30, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> What DPL teams play in CRL?


G03 Beach and Legends


----------



## soccerislife (May 30, 2019)

im confused...don't these teams already play each other in league?????


----------



## El Clasico (May 30, 2019)

Isolate them into their own league making it impossible for the parents to distinguish whether or not their kids are playing on a high level team.  It's crazy with all the divisions in the leagues.  SCDSL is the absolute worst.  If a top Champions team plays a bottom Europa team, it could be a 10-0 slaughter but they all get to go home and tell friends and family that their precious plays flight 1.  At ulittles, a score difference like that is more understandable but by U13 or so, if there is no parity in your division, something is wrong.


----------



## timbuck (May 30, 2019)

I’d love to sit on a board meeting where the scdsl people make these decisions.  I bet they are extremely proud of everything they have done.  Do they know they suck?


----------



## socalkdg (May 31, 2019)

I'm thinking they beat each other up in the CRL league in their own division, then top couple DPL teams meet top non DPL teams in the quarters, semi's and finals.  Also heard DPL teams will be back playing National Cup as well.


----------



## futboldad1 (May 31, 2019)

G03_SD said:


> G03 Beach and Legends


Galaxy teams do too across most age groups, both SB and SD


----------



## galaxydad (May 31, 2019)

timbuck said:


> I’d love to sit on a board meeting where the scdsl people make these decisions.  I bet they are extremely proud of everything they have done.  Do they know they suck?


Both leagues have their issues- A team forms from a disbanded team of top level players. The coaches know they are going to be good. In CSL they start at Bronze/ If they are lucky they can play silver kill each team they play, dont develop much and spend another couple years working their way up ( they players usually leave as the competition isn't there. IF you have a Gold team and they lose several quality players (and cant replace with quality players) they are sacrificial lambs the next season.


----------



## El Clasico (May 31, 2019)

You are confusing working the system with getting worked by the system.


----------



## RocketFile (May 31, 2019)

Galaxydad  -  That's not the way it works. CSL tries to place new teams in the right bracket to begin with whether it be bronze or silver elite or premier, although there is a bias towards a team needing to perform its way up the ladder. Clubs can petition to be promoted (or demoted) and if they make a good case based on performance it often happens.


----------



## Overtime (May 31, 2019)

The issue for DPL was many of their teams failed to qualify for CRL through play in last year and those that played this year failed to get the auto qualifier for next year.  Simple solution- protect these teams and give the founding DPL clubs their own CRL bracket where they play each other.  No qualification needed...basically a free pass plus you don’t have to play the sister club teams and CSL teams that had been beating you all last year.  Genius!


----------



## DPLLove (May 31, 2019)

HappyBeast said:


> Anyone know what this is? Anyone heard of it? Is CRL having two pools of teams this year?


Yes, Was told the DPL will play in one pool for Spring and CRL as was last season will play in other pool. The winners will advance to play one another eventually in playoffs. Top team in each pool chance to play Regional Games for National Cup


----------



## DPLLove (May 31, 2019)

G03_SD said:


> DPL teams are already in CRL. Does this mean they will have their own brackets in CRL so they can't be beaten by non DA clubs?


Yes


----------



## DPLLove (May 31, 2019)

Overtime said:


> The issue for DPL was many of their teams failed to qualify for CRL through play in last year and those that played this year failed to get the auto qualifier for next year.  Simple solution- protect these teams and give the founding DPL clubs their own CRL bracket where they play each other.  No qualification needed...basically a free pass plus you don’t have to play the sister club teams and CSL teams that had been beating you all last year.  Genius!


Completely untrue. Very few DPL teams played in the “play in” round and choose not to play CRL. The ones that played CRL this year earned their spots from play in and/or the prior year results.  Reality: there were few DPL teams did not qualify for CRL based on play in tournament.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (May 31, 2019)

timbuck said:


> I’d love to sit on a board meeting where the scdsl people make these decisions.  I bet they are extremely proud of everything they have done.  Do they know they suck?


Board meeting minutes when (fill your own blank) league was born.


----------



## Overtime (Jun 1, 2019)

DPLLove said:


> Completely untrue. Very few DPL teams played in the “play in” round and choose not to play CRL. The ones that played CRL this year earned their spots from play in and/or the prior year results.  Reality: there were few DPL teams did not qualify for CRL based on play in tournament.


Really?  In the 02/03 age group Beach did not  qualify for either and in the 02 LSGSD did not as well after getting beat up in CRL.  Only the Legends 02 DPL has earned their spot.


----------



## Toch (Jun 1, 2019)

You just used the word that triggers everyone “EARNED”


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 1, 2019)

Overtime said:


> Really?  In the 02/03 age group Beach did not  qualify for either and in the 02 LSGSD did not as well after getting beat up in CRL.  Only the Legends 02 DPL has earned their spot.


Just to clarify, are we talking about the 18/19 Season?


----------



## Overtime (Jun 1, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> Just to clarify, are we talking about the 18/19 Season?


18/19 season leading to 19/20 season.   Beach had non Dpl team qualify for 19/20 in 02s.  Both Dpl teams in 02 and 03 failed to auto qualify for 19/20 season.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 1, 2019)

Overtime said:


> 18/19 season leading to 19/20 season.   Beach had non Dpl team qualify for 19/20 in 02s.  Both Dpl teams in 02 and 03 failed to auto qualify for 19/20 season.


Copy that!  Thx


----------



## Decleater (Jun 1, 2019)

So here’s what I know. This was told to us by our old club director. He went to Cal South to meet with them to create this CRL academy league for DPL teams. This happened the year after they lost ECNL and had a lot of kids leave to other clubs. So it sounds like they knew more kids were going to leave the following year so he made this happen. The 2 division winners in CRL Academy will play the top 2 “regular” CRL teams in some sort of playoff and the winner advances to Far West Regionals. So because he knows that DPL is not only unorganized but also not very competitive (which is what he said in a meeting to parents after tryouts) he did what he could to get kids to stay. So this gives the kids an incentive to stay and play DPL. Plus the new expansion of the DPL league I guess makes it more appealing to some. Maybe there are more reasons to play DPL but I don’t know what they are.


----------



## Far Post (Jun 1, 2019)

So the DPL has their own fall league and now the same teams will play each other in the summer and spring in CRL Academy?  Or just CRL?  I'm trying to modify my flow chart of club soccer so when some asks about how it works.


----------



## timbuck (Jun 1, 2019)

Said it earlier somewhere but seems appropriate to post here. 
New club name:  Loophole FC.  
Mission statement:  We play by the rules. Because we make the rules. And if something hurts our bottom line, we change them.


----------



## Decleater (Jun 1, 2019)

Far Post said:


> So the DPL has their own fall league and now the same teams will play each other in the summer and spring in CRL Academy?  Or just CRL?  I'm trying to modify my flow chart of club soccer so when some asks about how it works.


The DPL teams will play in CRL Academy. That was my understanding in the meeting.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jun 3, 2019)

What about Boys teams in CRL Academy? Unless I'm missing something, there is no DPL for Boys.


----------



## jpeter (Jun 3, 2019)

Eagle33 said:


> What about Boys teams in CRL Academy? Unless I'm missing something, there is no DPL for Boys.


U12 only for the boys.

Since ussda now starts at U13 CS has decided to jump the shark with the "Academy' moniker.

Cal South in famous or infamous for using marketing  names to sell...like state or national cup which is just a fractional regional tournament so selling out a "academy" bracket, limiting competition, and giving some clubs preferential treatment is a new sneaky low but they will make more $$$ doing so they are happy to sell the illusions.


----------



## Mic Nificent (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## Mic Nificent (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## Toch (Jun 5, 2019)

CRL Premier Elite Academy Plus


----------



## G03_SD (Jun 5, 2019)

Waiting for an announcement that ECNL2 will have their own bracket.  Would it be called CRL Elite?


----------



## timbuck (Jun 5, 2019)

Has there been an official ECNL2 announcement yet?  I've seen some team names at tournaments listed as ECNL2 teams, but haven't seen an official release.


----------



## ToonArmy (Jun 5, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Has there been an official ECNL2 announcement yet?  I've seen some team names at tournaments listed as ECNL2 teams, but haven't seen an official release.


Clubs are making "ecnl2" teams. Or regional. And even taking on other clubs teams. 05s CDA Slammers Segovia is now LAFC Slammers ECNL2. 05s CDA Slammers Whittier is now Strikers ECNL2.


----------



## Own Goal (Jul 31, 2019)

So what’s the word on CRL Academy? I see the CRL schedules have been released - where does the CRL Academy fit into that?  I’ve noticed several age groups do not have a full 12 teams - wouldn’t those spots be filled by wildcards from the play-in? Anyone know what’s up?


----------



## jpeter (Jul 31, 2019)

Own Goal said:


> So what’s the word on CRL Academy? I see the CRL schedules have been released - where does the CRL Academy fit into that?  I’ve noticed several age groups do not have a full 12 teams - wouldn’t those spots be filled by wildcards from the play-in? Anyone know what’s up?


Marketing gimmick the "name"of the game..what you see on the schedule is what it is for the season.

Same ole CRL but w/ more games in the summer, 6 for olders  3x in a row in the Aug heat. Rest of the games in winter (youngers) or the spring (olders). 

10-11 games for single brackets and 7 for the double bracketed ones with a cup playoffs for the other games.


----------



## Own Goal (Aug 1, 2019)

jpeter said:


> Marketing gimmick the "name"of the game..what you see on the schedule is what it is for the season.
> 
> Same ole CRL but w/ more games in the summer, 6 for olders  3x in a row in the Aug heat. Rest of the games in winter (youngers) or the spring (olders).
> 
> 10-11 games for single brackets and 7 for the double bracketed ones with a cup playoffs for the other games.


Thanks for your response. I understand how CRL works, I was just confused as to where this new "academy" supposedly fits in. I thought it was supposed to be comprised of DPL teams in a separate bracket. Yet I see a few DPL teams in a few of the age groups on the regular CRL schedule. Is the schedule from the CRL academy being published somewhere else? Just curious. Also if the academy is comprised of DPL teams does that mean that those teams play each other in the league in then again in CRL academy games? Seems kind of redundant to me, so I'm wondering if I'm not understanding it correctly.


----------



## jpeter (Aug 1, 2019)

Own Goal said:


> Thanks for your response. I understand how CRL works, I was just confused as to where this new "academy" supposedly fits in. I thought it was supposed to be comprised of DPL teams in a separate bracket. Yet I see a few DPL teams in a few of the age groups on the regular CRL schedule. Is the schedule from the CRL academy being published somewhere else? Just curious. Also if the academy is comprised of DPL teams does that mean that those teams play each other in the league in then again in CRL academy games? Seems kind of redundant to me, so I'm wondering if I'm not understanding it correctly.


U12 boys & girls appears to be only age this season that is not a normal bracket where winner moves on to regionals.

For u12 only two groups of 7 teams that play 6 games regular season plus  some playoffs/cup to determine age group league champions
https://2019crlleagueseason.sportsaffinity.com/Tour/public/info/schedule_results2.asp?sessionguid=&flightguid=CEBD5115-5700-4F63-86B8-934602B7DEC6&tournamentguid=E89FAC52-8643-45C8-8A2A-AA11904DF59C

 CRL schedules are not posted anywhere else that I know of.. what you see is what you get, Cal South is trying to fit in a marketing name "academy" with something that already was there basically.  Ran the two groups in several age groups last season but reduced that to u12 for 19-20'


----------



## HappyBeast (Aug 13, 2019)

Have any teams received schedules yet? Specifically game times for August.


----------



## Technician72 (Aug 15, 2019)

HappyBeast said:


> Have any teams received schedules yet? Specifically game times for August.


CRL Academy Schedules up for Girls:

*Schedules*


----------



## timbuck (Aug 15, 2019)

Can someone explain to me again why teams that already play each other during league play need to play 7 more games against the exact same teams in a separate closed league?
I could see it being a good idea if you had the DPL teams playing against the other teams that qualified to play in CRL.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Aug 15, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Can someone explain to me again why teams that already play each other during league play need to play 7 more games against the exact same teams in a separate closed league?
> I could see it being a good idea if you had the DPL teams playing against the other teams that qualified to play in CRL.


The rules of the Matrix are beyond human comprehension.


----------



## socalkdg (Aug 15, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Can someone explain to me again why teams that already play each other during league play need to play 7 more games against the exact same teams in a separate closed league?
> I could see it being a good idea if you had the DPL teams playing against the other teams that qualified to play in CRL.


Will the top couple teams from each CRL league play each other at the end?   So two DPL teams and two other teams face off?


----------



## Own Goal (Aug 15, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Can someone explain to me again why teams that already play each other during league play need to play 7 more games against the exact same teams in a separate closed league?
> I could see it being a good idea if you had the DPL teams playing against the other teams that qualified to play in CRL.


So that DPL teams who couldn't qualify for CRL on their own in the larger pool of teams that all qualified through the previous season (which some DPL teams did) or through the play-in have their own path to National League? An attempt to make DPL overall look more attractive to consumers? To give DPL some legitimacy?  There are a few competitive DPL teams out there, but from what I've seen over the last couple of years against the DPL teams my DD has played against there are only 1 or 2 in her age group that have been competitive. Maybe it will become more competitive for the younger age groups as they're coming up, but I know for my older daughter the addition of all these extra leagues (DPL, ECNL2) and its watering down effects on ALL the leagues has created a complete sh*tstorm and I really hope that her and her teammates and peers can weather the storm and find their own paths to play in college if that's what they aspire to do.

I would just like to clarify that I am not bashing DPL or players who choose to play DPL, these are just my objective observations from the competition my DD's team has faced against DPL teams in the past.


----------



## equipo (Aug 15, 2019)

Technician72 said:


> CRL Academy Schedules up for Girls:
> 
> *Schedules*


The regular, I mean, "The Real" CRL brackets mostly have 12 teams (11 games) with the top 2 teams advancing.

The Academy brackets mostly have 8 teams (7 games) with the top team advancing.

Do you know how the finals will be determined with only 3 teams advancing?

...and please don't say the top 2 teams from the CRL bracket play each other with the winner facing the top team of the Academy bracket.  That would be way too much home cooking for the DPL teams.  And this is coming from a DPL parent who is NOT a fan of this "give me" Academy bracket for the DPL teams.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Aug 16, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Can someone explain to me again why teams that already play each other during league play need to play 7 more games against the exact same teams in a separate closed league?
> I could see it being a good idea if you had the DPL teams playing against the other teams that qualified to play in CRL.


Don't quote me, but, last year DPL was supposed to be a home and away game against each team; it did not work out that way.  Difficulty with scheduling all of the games (I do not know why but that was the situation).  Last year there was no path to any kind of championship.  This year DPL is essentially a fall league with 1 game against each team (home or away however the schedule works out).  DPL CRL will play regular CRL for a chance to advance in whatever CRL qualifies you for (path to a championship).  Do not know why DPL CRL is separate.


----------



## Own Goal (Aug 16, 2019)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> Don't quote me, but, last year DPL was supposed to be a home and away game against each team; it did not work out that way.  Difficulty with scheduling all of the games (I do not know why but that was the situation).  Last year there was no path to any kind of championship.  This year DPL is essentially a fall league with 1 game against each team (home or away however the schedule works out).  DPL CRL will play regular CRL for a chance to advance in whatever CRL qualifies you for (path to a championship).  Do not know why DPL CRL is separate.


They could have competed in National Cup (some DPL teams did) for a shot at Far West regionals and the National Championships. And/Or they could have participated in the play-in as all the other teams did to qualify for CRL.  Some DPL teams may have displaced other weaker non-DPL teams that qualified and created one overall stronger CRL bracket at each age group. Instead it’s just more watered down than ever.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Aug 16, 2019)

Own Goal said:


> They could have competed in National Cup (some DPL teams did) for a shot at Far West regionals and the National Championships.


Not necessarily.


----------



## Mic Nificent (Aug 16, 2019)

Club soccer as a whole is watered down. Too many clubs, teams, leagues and bad coaches. And way too many tournaments.


----------



## zags77 (Aug 16, 2019)

https://2019crlleagueseason.sportsaffinity.com/Tour/public/info/accepted_list.asp?sessionguid=&tournamentguid=E89FAC52-8643-45C8-8A2A-AA11904DF59C&show=girls

CRL ACADEMY listed, is this the DPL league season for the fall?


----------



## lafalafa (Aug 16, 2019)

Cal South is celver getting people to pay top dollar for flight 2 by calling it "academy"

Are the girls more sensitive to names?  the need for these special 2nd level closed leagues with these catch phase names like "development, Academy and the like. Boys not so much as there doesn't seem to be a need for that.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Aug 16, 2019)

zags77 said:


> https://2019crlleagueseason.sportsaffinity.com/Tour/public/info/accepted_list.asp?sessionguid=&tournamentguid=E89FAC52-8643-45C8-8A2A-AA11904DF59C&show=girls
> 
> CRL ACADEMY listed, is this the DPL league season for the fall?


No


----------



## soccer dude (Aug 17, 2019)

Being a Legends 02 DPL parent I don't understand this CRL crap they're throwing at us.  1/2 of the teams in our CRL bracket are weaker than the non-DPL teams and don't deserve to be in CRL.  I'd rather have 1 large CRL division where everyone plays everyone and then a playoff with seeding.  Now we have to sacrifice good competition to play weak teams.  Come on CRL admins.  Worse is that we have to travel far distances now to play weak teams.  Doesn't make any sense.  I can only imagine this is a plot to keep the lower ranked DPL teams happy by saying "we're in the CRL academy division so don't leave this team".  The good news is that there's no AZ or UT teams so at least we won't have to make that fun drive.


----------



## Soccermom5 (Aug 18, 2019)

So I was under the impression that teams weren’t allowed to have guest players play with the team...is that not the case? I thought I read that somewhere but I could be wrong.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 18, 2019)

Soccermom5 said:


> So I was under the impression that teams weren’t allowed to have guest players play with the team...is that not the case? I thought I read that somewhere but I could be wrong.


You can guest players from within the club but not from the outside.


----------



## Soccermom5 (Aug 18, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> You can guest players from within the club but not from the outside.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Aug 18, 2019)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> Not necessarily.


Why couldn't all DPL team compete in National Cup?


----------



## Own Goal (Aug 18, 2019)

Messi>CR7 said:


> Why couldn't all DPL team compete in National Cup?


And if for whatever reason they couldn’t compete in National cup for a shot at Far West Regionals, why couldn’t they all compete in the play-in for CRL? It would be nice to have a league with one stronger bracket rather than two watered down brackets.


----------



## SoccerSway (Aug 19, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> You can guest players from within the club but not from the outside.


How else do you suspect the big clubs (ie. rhymes w/Spammers) get away with it?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 19, 2019)

SoccerSway said:


> How else do you suspect the big clubs (ie. rhymes w/Spammers) get away with it?


Don’t know the daily workings of that club or their teams. But the rule has been more beneficial to teams who have a real need for players. Our team last year pulled players because of injuries.


----------



## Overlap (Aug 19, 2019)

timbuck said:


> I thought that was National Cup?
> 
> Are we nearing a point where we'll see DA, ECNL and maybe 1 other league.  And everyone else goes back and plays rec soccer for $200 a year?


except I hear rec soccer is closer to $1200-$1500 a year now


----------



## soccer dude (Aug 19, 2019)

Messi>CR7 said:


> Why couldn't all DPL team compete in National Cup?


They can.  There's no "official" rule saying they can't.  All Legends DPL teams do National cup, CRL, national league, etc.  National Championships is the main competitive goal for us.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Aug 19, 2019)

Messi>CR7 said:


> Why couldn't all DPL team compete in National Cup?


I am not going to get  into the reasons on a forum, but there is more to the story (at least for last year).  Or so I understand.


----------



## Stryprod (Aug 19, 2019)

SoccerSway said:


> How else do you suspect the big clubs (ie. rhymes w/Spammers) get away with it?


Someone seems salty lol

It's a rule, so no club is "getting away with it". Not only that, what club doesn't want their full/best "A" team playing? Sometimes people get injured or go on vacation, so nearly every club benefits from the rule especially since the majority of clubs now have more than one same age group team or probably can pull up. This provides a great opportunity for other players to showcase, and if anything is better for the opposing team given team "A" is likely at a disadvantage.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 19, 2019)

Or some clubs form 2 teams with 16 players on 1 team and 12 on another.  They try to fill the 12 player team with a few more bodies, but they can’t.  So instead of telling the parents, “sorry we won’t have enough for 2 teams, here’s a refund.”  They play some girls on both teams. And usually the better players are the ones playing on both teams.


----------



## Stryprod (Aug 19, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Or some clubs form 2 teams with 16 players on 1 team and 12 on another.  They try to fill the 12 player team with a few more bodies, but they can’t.  So instead of telling the parents, “sorry we won’t have enough for 2 teams, here’s a refund.”  They play some girls on both teams. And usually the better players are the ones playing on both teams.


Excellent point, and valid and impactful especially for "B" or lower teams receiving "A" players in tournaments for example, but not so much for the "A" teams in CRL.

Every club has their best players and their best team. You pull up the best you can from "B" or lower when needed and cannot guest, but there is a reason, usually beyond pure financials, the pulled up player is not on the higher team. Having an extra sub(s) is beneficial, but doubtful the impact is as detrimental to the opposition compared to when it goes the other way.

Even if we found some altruistic club that kept 1 full team instead of 2 thin teams, they'd keep the 12 best players and take 4 of the best players of the disbanded team to field 16 best players. Net outcome of competitiveness is the same.


----------



## Dummy (Aug 20, 2019)

lafalafa said:


> Cal South is celver getting people to pay top dollar for flight 2 by calling it "academy"
> 
> Are the girls more sensitive to names?  the need for these special 2nd level closed leagues with these catch phase names like "development, Academy and the like. Boys not so much as there doesn't seem to be a need for that.


I agree with your point regarding Cal South’s mislabeling.  I disagree with any suggestion that the girls are “more sensitive.”  Cal South and the clubs have simply figured out that the parents in the girls soccer market are willing to pay more for this garbage.


----------



## Stryprod (Aug 20, 2019)

Dummy said:


> I agree with your point regarding Cal South’s mislabeling.  I disagree with any suggestion that the girls are “more sensitive.”  Cal South and the clubs have simply figured out that the parents in the girls soccer market are willing to pay more for this garbage.


Looks like the fee for entry is $995 for a team based on the link below.

Looking at the average games played by the new academy (6.5 games), the cost comes in at $153 per game which is lower per game than the standard ~$695 SoCal tournament at 3-4 games per game cost (~$198). Add in ref fees and you're about on par.

Not arguing for or against it, and yes it is more cash in CalSouth's pocket, but from the consumer side its costs is on par with what the market accepts in SoCal. If it is in place of a late summer tournament, e.g., players cup, the cost is pretty much a wash. It'll be interesting to see where it goes or if it grows. 

https://www.californiaregionalleague.com/en/faqs/


----------



## jpeter (Aug 20, 2019)

Stryprod said:


> Looks like the fee for entry is $995 for a team based on the link below.
> 
> Looking at the average games played by the new academy (6.5 games), the cost comes in at $153 per game which is lower per game than the standard ~$695 SoCal tournament at 3-4 games per game cost (~$198). Add in ref fees and you're about on par.
> 
> ...


Not really it's a 1k league that's double the price of other leagues with half the AMT of games. Let's not forget your team has to pay/rent fields on top of that so add another 100 or so per game.

$150per game by your math +$ 88 ref fees per game.  Is $240 per game + field rentals where you can play in CSL  and get 14 games for less than half that per game or SCDSL and get a dozen  games.   This is a premium priced leagues any way you slice it for basically flight 2 competition that play each other already in the fall.


----------



## Stryprod (Aug 20, 2019)

jpeter said:


> Not really it's a 1k league that's double the price of other leagues with half the AMT of games. Let's not forget your team has to pay/rent fields on top of that so add another 100 or so per game.
> 
> $150per game by your math +$ 88 ref fees per game.  Is $240 per game + field rentals where you can play in CSL  and get 14 games for less than half that per game or SCDSL and get a dozen  games.   This is a premium priced leagues any way you slice it for basically flight 2 competition that play each other already in the fall.


You selected the older's highest ref fees at $88 whereas $50 is the lowest. An older's tournament fee likely would be higher than the $695 used, so likely still a wash with ref fees included.

Thanks for pointing out the field rental fees, I was unaware this was not included and that certainly makes the cost less palatable. Do you know if the ~$100 per field is a per team fee or is it split amongst both teams? If 50/50 split and using the younger's fee schedule, we are at ~$250, if not split we are at ~$300 which is overpriced for the competition.


----------



## Soccerbabe3 (Aug 27, 2019)

Anyone have the updated scores to the CRL Academy games from over the weekend?

https://2019crlleagueseason.sportsaffinity.com/Tour/public/info/accepted_list.asp?sessionguid=&tournamentguid=E89FAC52-8643-45C8-8A2A-AA11904DF59C&show=girls


----------



## SoccerSway (Aug 27, 2019)

Stryprod said:


> Someone seems salty lol
> 
> It's a rule, so no club is "getting away with it". Not only that, what club doesn't want their full/best "A" team playing? Sometimes people get injured or go on vacation, so nearly every club benefits from the rule especially since the majority of clubs now have more than one same age group team or probably can pull up. This provides a great opportunity for other players to showcase, and if anything is better for the opposing team given team "A" is likely at a disadvantage.


Well, unfortunately for the smaller clubs, "the rule" only benefits the Big Clubs;  the ones who can put together an "A" team at the drop off a dime.  Interesting to see how these clubs/teams can afford to "showcase" players they had no part in developing.


----------



## SoccerSway (Aug 27, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Or some clubs form 2 teams with 16 players on 1 team and 12 on another.  They try to fill the 12 player team with a few more bodies, but they can’t.  So instead of telling the parents, “sorry we won’t have enough for 2 teams, here’s a refund.”  They play some girls on both teams. And usually the better players are the ones playing on both teams.


There's a sucker born every minute...


----------



## Stryprod (Aug 28, 2019)

SoccerSway said:


> Well, unfortunately for the smaller clubs, "the rule" only benefits the Big Clubs;  the ones who can put together an "A" team at the drop off a dime.  Interesting to see how these clubs/teams can afford to "showcase" players they had no part in developing.


So, let's assume the rule is abolished.  A smaller club 08 team has a roster of 10 and 2 kids cannot play due to whatever reason. Do you want the team to play at a minus 1 disadvantage and no subs instead of pulling up 1 or 2 from the small clubs 09 team? Do you forfeit?

How about another scenario. Your small club team is going up against the Blues. Unfortunately for the Blues, 6 kids from their roster of 12 got sick from eating some dodgy lasagna the night before at the team party. Blues can now only field 8, 2 of which feel awful. If you somehow beat them, do you walk away bragging about that? Should they have forfeited?

The rule is not perfect, but appears to provide an outlet for continuation of play. Seems a net positive for someone who keeps opining about development.


----------

